# Thinking of selling Onyx, What to ask?



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh he's lovely, I want one just like him! (But a hand bigger and in Australia). 

I don't know what the market is like in America, but if you take him around to shows i'd imagine people would start noticing him. He's a looker.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

What you said sounds good to put in your add. Maybe put in your add the reason why you are selling him, in my experience of trying to sell my horse, the first thing alot of people ask is "why are you selling him"? Just a thought. O and put in your add wether or not you would trade. If you dont want to trade make sure you really emphasize that! Or if you want to trade, make sure you emphasize what you want to trade for. Just some suggestions. Handsome boy.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!! :O He Is _*Stunning!!!!*_
*How Old Is He?
What Breed Is He?
Is He A Gelding?*
*Y Are Youu Selling Him?*
*Any Bad Habits?*
*What Height Does He Jump(If He Jumps)*
*What Level Does He Compete At?*
_Just A Few Questions. Dunno If There Helpfull Or Not Hope They Are!_
_Youu Could Deffo Sell Him On His Looks! Absoultly Stunnin! Id Love Him!! X_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks guys!! and how much should i ask for him? the only reason i am selling him is because his height, i'm 5'7 so i don't like to ride him a lot, witch is unfair to him really.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here are some video's of him!!






free jumping


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I really do think he is lovely and even in this market you should be able to get a decent price for a nice black Arabian/pony type. Haha, yes I'm just basing it on that.
Could you get some hunter/jumper training on him? How old is he? Have you sticked him at 14h? I think he would make an awesome pony jumper. If you could get him doing dressage as well (the basics) you could get a very pretty penny for him. 
He is well put together, jumps really nicely, moves really well, he's a desirable gender and color and height - you literally have everything going for you in this little horse. 
Honestly, if you put a little time and effort into him, get him more kid broke (that is going to be your major market) get him jumping around, say, 2'6" consistently, get your leg yields, and other basic moves on him, and you could start asking $8,000. Oh, and get him registered. 
Depending on his age and trainability, you possibly could have a goldmine on your hands.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I really do think he is lovely and even in this market you should be able to get a decent price for a nice black Arabian/pony type. Haha, yes I'm just basing it on that.
> Could you get some hunter/jumper training on him? How old is he? Have you sticked him at 14h? I think he would make an awesome pony jumper. If you could get him doing dressage as well (the basics) you could get a very pretty penny for him.
> He is well put together, jumps really nicely, moves really well, he's a desirable gender and color and height - you literally have everything going for you in this little horse.
> Honestly, if you put a little time and effort into him, get him more kid broke (that is going to be your major market) get him jumping around, say, 2'6" consistently, get your leg yields, and other basic moves on him, and you could start asking $8,000. Oh, and get him registered.
> Depending on his age and trainability, you possibly could have a goldmine on your hands.


yea he's got pretty much the basics in dressage, and as soon as i told the trainer he loved to jump she moved him to that as he seams to like it more. Yes the vet sticked him at 14H, I'll have to talk to the trainer and find out how high she went with him as im not really sure. I saw her jump him about 2 feet a few times and he clears it with ease and she was also 5'6 so even though he's small he really doesn't have any problem carrying a larger person. He's 5 years old and a very fast learner, the train liked him a lot. I might be able to have her put another 30 days on him for just jumping. I really want to send him to a trainer that can train him to cart, he would be an amazing cart pony! 

edit: also he responds very well to leg and will side pass at the trot, witch i always find fun to do.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You've got it made then. Get him inspected, get his pony license (or whatever it's called... the certificate saying that he's been sticked at __hands) and get him working solidly over jumps. 
Right now you could market him as a prospect and probably look around the $6000 to 9,000 mark. If you get him more kid safe and working a 2'6"+ course consistently, and doing little shows you're looking $10,000 or more. 
People pay good money for good ponies, and you've got yourself a looker which will only benefit you. 
If by any chance you want to keep him for a year or two and get him jumping 3'+ in hunter/jumper, you're looking at $20,000++ if he does well.
Everyone wants a flashy pony that will win their kid ribbons. You could put him on the market as a trail pony and probably sell him tomorrow for $3,000. But if you put in a little more time and see what he can do, you're looking at prices that I stated above. 
I would take him to an arena and see how high he can free-jump safely. Take video and see how tight his knees are, like you did in that roundpen video; but the roundpen will be too small. 
I really do think that you have a prize of a pony on your hands and depending on how you market him, you could be looking at a very very nice sum of money.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> You've got it made then. Get him inspected, get his pony license (or whatever it's called... the certificate saying that he's been sticked at __hands) and get him working solidly over jumps.
> Right now you could market him as a prospect and probably look around the $6000 to 9,000 mark. If you get him more kid safe and working a 2'6"+ course consistently, and doing little shows you're looking $10,000 or more.
> People pay good money for good ponies, and you've got yourself a looker which will only benefit you.
> If by any chance you want to keep him for a year or two and get him jumping 3'+ in hunter/jumper, you're looking at $20,000++ if he does well.
> ...


Yea i think im going to try and find someone that can ride him in shows next summer in jumping for me, as im to big for him and my sister can barely trot him (she learning). I'd like to maybe even get him in youth nationals witch really i don't think would be very hard but i really hate traveling. lol, i know im weird. here are some pictures of him free jumping, i'll see if i can talk the trainer into coming out and leting me take some video's and pics of him riding and jumping him. 

Also at the inspection i think he has to do free jumping, im really not sure, but i'll make sure i get tons of pictures of him there. There is also a huge arena like 5 mins away from us (if i was walking him there) that the people just keep there cows in. i used to know the people that owned it and they let me ride in it all the time but they sold the place and i dont know the people that bought it.... and im kinda shy. lol


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Too bad you live in Idaho, my horse is lame and could be out of work for a bit, I would LOVE to help you with him. I only 5' so I can ride ponies no problem. But I live pretty far away lol. Maybe put an add up at you tack/feed store looking for someone to free lease him that can help with his training. He's super adorable.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

In my area, if you asked 6000 to 9000 you would not sell your horse. There are too many horses for sale that are not selling. People are giving horses away free to find them a suitable home.

This is not the economy to really sell (but it IS the economy to buy and get great deals).

If it were my horse, I'd hang on to him until the economy picked back up.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

For where he's at now I'd say 6k.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Considering what this horse can accomplish, and what he is (a pony, black, registered, jumps well, great conformation, good jump, good start) I don't think it's unreasonable to ask closer to $10,000 with a few more miles. People are still buying really good competitive ponies. 
The bottom of the market is not moving well at all. Your average horse won't fetch near that price. 
Take this same horse and paint him, say, chestnut and I'd say $5,000 right now. 
The fact that he's young, capable, black, a gelding, and super cute means that he'll go for a pretty penny... in my area anyways!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

yea i talked with my trainer about it and she's going to help me find someone that wants to do a summer lease on him. my sister rode him today and he was really good! and he hasn't been ridden for 2 weeks, i only let her walk him because her seat is not to good and she was using my saddle so it didn't fit her. I think with someone that loves to do shows and knows how to ride he will go really far. so im going to keep him tell next fall then maybe sell him, or keep him another year. i know the longer i keep him the more i'll be able to sell him for in the long run. 

Also around here there are a lot of cheap and free horses but no one wants them because there pretty much crap (not saying there bad horses, just not super nice ones). and there are horses being sold for 5,000++ that go right away because thats what people want, a really good looking, well trained show horse, not so much a average looking lazy trail horse.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

zurmdahl said:


> Too bad you live in Idaho, my horse is lame and could be out of work for a bit, I would LOVE to help you with him. I only 5' so I can ride ponies no problem. But I live pretty far away lol. Maybe put an add up at you tack/feed store looking for someone to free lease him that can help with his training. He's super adorable.


where are you at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Considering what this horse can accomplish, and what he is (a pony, black, registered, jumps well, great conformation, good jump, good start) I don't think it's unreasonable to ask closer to $10,000 with a few more miles. People are still buying really good competitive ponies.
> The bottom of the market is not moving well at all. Your average horse won't fetch near that price.
> Take this same horse and paint him, say, chestnut and I'd say $5,000 right now.
> The fact that he's young, capable, black, a gelding, and super cute means that he'll go for a pretty penny... in my area anyways!


I agree, but based on a Canadian market. From what I've heard about the US market, it could be a stretch for her to get that amount. The US tends to have a more accomplished rider base, with no shortage of horses. I'm not sure if Alberta is anything like Manitoba, but I'd make a bet neither of us are anywhere near the sheer volume of active show horses in the US. Depending on the area, I doubt someone in the US would want to pay more then a few thousand for something without any real experience.

However, you can always price high! Fish the market a bit, look around and see what other prospective sport ponies are selling for. Regardless of area, I find ponies make up some of the biggest market and biggest prices. People are so desperate for a well-trained pony for their kid, they're willing to pay the big bucks. Again, I'm speaking from my own area where we sold a half-broke 3 year old Western mutt trail pony for $2500 :lol: With the US economy, big bucks could mean that same price for a well trained sport prospect.

I'd definately do some research and see what horses are selling for in your area. Always price high, that way you have room to haggle.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have to reply again, because it seems the market in Idaho is pretty nuts! I did a quick search, and the only trouble you may have is that you seem to be dominated by a Western culture. But even then - I can barely find a horse under $1000 throughout Idaho, with wellbred WEANLINGS selling for $5000 - $10,000. The few English prospects I did find were Warmbloods with good training and experiences selling for upwards of $40,000.

Here's a decent example though - this girl has experience and hse's priced at $8,000. She's already been dropped from $10,000 and she has good experience under her belt. However, she's not a pony either, and she's a Paint which REALLY limits her market (who wants to blow money on a horse who'll never go upper, and can't go pony?)
REDUCED PRICE! Amazing little horse for sale!!!!! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

That's the only English horse I really found in 8 pages of hits. Man, you guys have a HUGE stock horse market! I found a 2007 filly for $20,000! She hasn't even DONE anything!

LOL, anyway, hope that helps a bit. You may actually have a good market for Onyx if you have a big enough English population desperate for quality ponies.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here we have a large hunter/jumper pony market, I think Onyx would do well 
People are always looking for really nice, flasy pony jumpers - and Onyx is definitely all of the above.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> where are you at if you don't mind me asking?


 Massachusetts


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with JDI! I would price him at leat $7,500. More with some experience. The trail horse/less than 2k market sucks right now, but higher priced ones are still selling just fine. Believe me, I was shopping in the $20,000ish area, and the market was doing just fine, lol


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

roro said:


> For where he's at now I'd say 6k.


sorry I can't figure out how to edit -.-
Anyways you would be surprised how much showing can increase the cost of a horse. My first horse was 32k. In the summer, he did one dressage show and got 70% and 72% in first level. When he passed away, we got 35k from the insurance (they rate the horse's current value) that was a 3k increase mainly because of the high scores at the show.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The $3000+ market doesn't seem to be as badly effected. When I was horse shopping last, I was in the $3-5,000 market, and horses were absolutely flying around. Denny was conditionally sold when I went to see him - I offered the girl her asking price, she phoned the other people, and he was sold to me.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow...I wish I lived closer. I'm an active 4-H member and I'm looking for a nice pony to show along with my horse. Around here, you can barely give away a horse. It's crazy! Plus, where I live, people usually don't have ambition enough to do much more than 4-H, but I reallyu want to and am lookign for a mount to take me there. Lol.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> WOW!! :O He Is _*Stunning!!!!*_
> *How Old Is He?
> What Breed Is He?
> Is He A Gelding?*
> ...


Bingo. 

That is an awesome horse. As for price? Hight is a prob. I say $1000 to $3000. Am I being generous or stingey? From what you said a bit to active for a young rider yet to short for an taller more experienced one? Some one tell me I am wrong.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

hes very cute little guy i totally agree with allie if you get him going well on jumping and get him more kid broke hed make some one a nice pony club horse or more hunter /jumper and hed get you a pretty penny with that under his hoofs so to speak


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

binkyhoo said:


> Bingo.
> 
> That is an awesome horse. As for price? Hight is a prob. I say $1000 to $3000. Am I being generous or stingey? From what you said a bit to active for a young rider yet to short for an taller more experienced one? Some one tell me I am wrong.


He's great with kids and a very clam ride! my sister rode him again today but she has only been on a horse a handful of times so she really doesn't know how to ride, so he doesn't really get what she asks him to do most of the time, So he really just needs someone that knows what there doing. Also im 5'7 and have jumped on him and he's just fine but i feel bad because he's pretty short and i feel like im overbearing him, and i look a little funny, lol, but he could probably care less. I'm going to try and buy a new video camera since i sold my old one, and i'll get some video of my sister riding. The only reason I don't have her show him is because she doesn't really know how to ride and when he torts she all over the place and looks like she's going to fall off. She just started lessons but i'm going to start her off on Goldie (16 year old QH). So yes he would be perfect for a kids horse! but not for a first time horse no.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Wow...I wish I lived closer. I'm an active 4-H member and I'm looking for a nice pony to show along with my horse. Around here, you can barely give away a horse. It's crazy! Plus, where I live, people usually don't have ambition enough to do much more than 4-H, but I reallyu want to and am lookign for a mount to take me there. Lol.


man you would be perfect to I'm sure! lol!! Im sure there's a lot of people around here that would love to show onyx, problem is im pretty picky about who is around my horse.  Everyone around here loves Onyx! Its funny, we have sold a few other horses and whenever people come out they always stop at Onyx's stall and ask me if he's for sale.  I'm SOOOO excited about the Sport Pony Inspection next week!! This will be his first big "show"(but not really a show, lol), so wish us well!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

binkyhoo said:


> Bingo.
> 
> That is an awesome horse. As for price? Hight is a prob. I say $1000 to $3000. Am I being generous or stingey? From what you said a bit to active for a young rider yet to short for an taller more experienced one? Some one tell me I am wrong.


Actually, I disagree. His height is almost the only thing he has going for him right now. If he were an unregistered over 14.2hh Arabian, she'd be lucky to get a couple hundred bucks for him. Because he's under pony regulation height, with beautiful sporty movement, he's put himself into one of THE biggest selling markets - English ponies. Well trained ponies sell like hot cakes.

My Arab mare would be worth a fortune with her jumping style and attitude towards jumping. Unfortunately, the little cow went and popped out another inch on me making her to big for pony competition and to small for open competition. Not that I ever plan on selling her, but that 14.2hh mark can spell disaster for some horses!


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Actually, I disagree. His height is almost the only thing he has going for him right now. If he were an unregistered over 14.2hh Arabian, she'd be lucky to get a couple hundred bucks for him. Because he's under pony regulation height, with beautiful sporty movement, he's put himself into one of THE biggest selling markets - English ponies. Well trained ponies sell like hot cakes.
> 
> My Arab mare would be worth a fortune with her jumping style and attitude towards jumping. Unfortunately, the little cow went and popped out another inch on me making her to big for pony competition and to small for open competition. Not that I ever plan on selling her, but that 14.2hh mark can spell disaster for some horses!


Oh, great Idea. I did not think of that. Like I said, Tell me I am wrong.I am learning.


----------

